# Am I crazy???



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just went to the range tonight. I saw the new Ruger Charger 22LR









It's basically a 10" pistol gripped Ruger 10/22... Comes with no sights, and no scope, but a bare scope rail.

I have absolutely NO USE for this gun... BUT, DAMN....

I WANT ONE!!!!!

And they have them for a whopping $299.

JW


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Only ONE thing to do..............................get it! :goofy: (get me one too!)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike's going to get after you if you do get it:anim_lol:. Have fun and enjoy it. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats pocket change for someone like you. What are you waiting for. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

TOF,
Thanks for the compliment on the depths of my pockets... but I still try to stick to the axiom of: For every gun a PURPOSE... and I'm doing pretty well.

There is zero purpose for this gun... unless your world revolves around squirrel iradication... In whaich case, I've never seen a better weapon.

It's just so.... never mind. I'll just buy a good 10/22. I feel that the Ruger 10/22 is just one of those guns everyone should have... And they run about the same price at Wally World...

But I still want one.

JW


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> TOF,
> Thanks for the compliment on the depths of my pockets... but I still try to stick to the axiom of: For every gun a PURPOSE... and I'm doing pretty well.
> 
> There is zero purpose for this gun... unless your world revolves around squirrel iradication... In whaich case, I've never seen a better weapon.
> ...


Since when did fun loose value as a purpose for a possession? I think it more likely that you will use a gun for "fun" than for actually defending yourself or others.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I always thought fun was a purpose. I mean why do we dig big holes in the ground and fill them with water if there is no purpose. Is swimming not a purpose. I don't know but we do it. Buy the gun for fun.:goofy:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yea i've seen it but i am waiting for the keltec plr-22 for $300


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The problem is, I'm suburbia-bound... No outdoor shooting within an hour. No long range fun. No "casual" hunting access.

If I lived in Upstate NY where I grew up (first, I'd have to register it as ANOTHER gun on my license...) I could throw a sling on it and wander the woods, zapping grey squirrels for stew... Or in rabbit season, set up a "rabbit stand" and sniper bugs at 100yds... But then, I could do that with a well set up 10/22, and also be able to shoot it off-hand!!!

Down here, it's 25 yds at a time... with no real good benches... I own a sweet Ruger M77 .308... that I never shoot.

We'll see... Maybe if I will the lottery, and money is no object what-so-ever... LOL

JW


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it's becoming a fairly popular entry gun into smallbore pistol silhouette.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

How much $$$ is a good scope for the charger?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welll... you can buy the gun now for $219!!! Throw in a decent scope for another $100...

$325 tack-driver...

Smallbore Pistol Silhouette??? Hmmmm... A reason...

:anim_lol:

Jeff


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

OK, I'm interested. Tell me more about the scope so I don't look like Im foolish when I walk into my local shop to buy the charger. I hear about red dot scopes, is that what is pictured on the charger on rugers web page? Also what brand do you have? My local shop has a charger on display at their store, but I didn't take notice if it had a scope on it. I kinda think it did. I shoot at a plinker range where you can shoot anything you want and shoot at anything you want and this would be absolutly perfect for that. I want one...!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Welll... you can buy the gun now for $219!!! Throw in a decent scope for another $100...
> 
> $325 tack-driver...
> 
> ...


The only reasoon required is that you want it and can pay for it.
What are you waiting for? :buttkick:

:watching:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

quickstarr said:


> OK, I'm interested. Tell me more about the scope so I don't look like Im foolish when I walk into my local shop to buy the charger. I hear about red dot scopes, is that what is pictured on the charger on rugers web page? Also what brand do you have? My local shop has a charger on display at their store, but I didn't take notice if it had a scope on it. I kinda think it did. I shoot at a plinker range where you can shoot anything you want and shoot at anything you want and this would be absolutly perfect for that. I want one...!


You can buy a scope for anything from $30 to $500...

You will want a "long eye relief" pistol scope, as the gun will be fired at arms length. You don't snuggle up to it like a rifle...

You will NOT want a red dot scope for a Charger. Red-dot scopes come with a dot "size" from 2 MOA to 8 MOA. MOA is Minute of Angle. This means that the dot will appear to be about 2, 4, 6, 8" at 100 yards. If you're shooting at 50 yards, you don't want a 4 MOA dot covering 2+ inches of the center of your target. Choose a standard cross-hair scope. Red-Dots are for close-quarters, or fast shooting, like a USPSA Open gun.

As cross-hair scopes go, do your homework, there are dozens of options.

You MAY want a variable scope with a Charger. Variable run from 1-power (no magnification), to 20-30X magnification. Play with a few at the store. Most pistol scopes (long eye relief) run in the 2-7X range. Remember, the lower the magnification, the wider the field of view (for hunting, or 2-eye open shooting).

The next number you're looking for is the "Bell diameter". The bigger the front (light gathering) bell on the scope, the brighter it will be in low light. And the more expensive it will be...

Do your homework first, but I'd start with a low-priced ($50-150), variable (2-7X), long-eye-relief scope. If you decide to move up from plinking to competitive shooting, you're out of my league of advice...

JW


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Jeff, thank you. You summed it up very nicely, I do appreciate that very much.


----------

